# Caught a tarantula today



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Went looking for spiders today, and found quite a number, including three or four tarantulas, but all except one escaped - Old Worlds are too quick!

First up, a poor photo of a _Nephila_:










The tarantula I caught; quite clearly about to moult:



















And of course my Yellow Leg, eating a mealworm pupae:


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics, what kind of tarantula is that? Kinda looks like a H Gigas.

Cheers


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Paulie B said:


> Great pics, what kind of tarantula is that? Kinda looks like a H Gigas.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!  It's probably a _Phlogiellus inermis_, but there are a number of similar-looking Selenoscosmines in the region so it could quite easily be something else.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

awesome, where you find them? cracking pics too


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> awesome, where you find them? cracking pics too


In some tropical place, lol. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phark said:


> In some tropical place, lol.


You're very secretive. Where abouts do you live? I know its across the pond... but where?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> You're very secretive. Where abouts do you live? I know its across the pond... but where?


Secretive because I'm not at all proud of what I am.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> You're very secretive. Where abouts do you live? I know its across the pond... but where?


Singapore. :whistling2:

Good pics tho dude.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Singapore. :whistling2:
> 
> Good pics tho dude.


Honestly you didn't have to say it. But thanks for complimenting.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phark said:


> Secretive because I'm not at all proud of what I am.


See, now you just made it even _more_ interesting!



Phark said:


> Honestly you didn't have to say it. But thanks for complimenting.


Soooo, you are from there?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Soooo, you are from there?


Reluctantly but undeniably, yes.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phark said:


> Reluctantly but undeniably, yes.


So whats the "not proud of" bit?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> So whats the "not proud of" bit?


I just hate being what I am.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Phark said:


> I just hate being what I am.


what as in nationality or occupation reflecting the fact the country may have less choices available as to what career path to take?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phark said:


> I just hate being what I am.


Oh... right :? So you're not gonna exlain more?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> what as in nationality or occupation reflecting the fact the country may have less choices available as to what career path to take?


Both. I just got banned on a Singaporean forum for exercising my *legal right* to post a *non-offensive suggestion.* It's no wonder I hate everything about them.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phark said:


> Both. I just got banned on a Singaporean forum for exercising my *legal right* to post a *non-offensive suggestion.* It's no wonder I hate everything about them.


Eek! No fun How comes you're over there then?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Eek! No fun How comes you're over there then?


Because it was my only avenue to buy and sell aquatic pets locally.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phark said:


> Because it was my only avenue to buy and sell aquatic pets locally.


Hmm, fairysnuff.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Phark said:


> I just hate being what I am.


Did you used to be British? Just out of curiosity?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Did you used to be British? Just out of curiosity?


No, but I do have an affinity with Australia. Would a mod allow me, on this thread, to rant about Singapore and how people here behave?


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably, as long as you didn't swear and no one reports the thread, if it isn't _too_ abusive, I bet you could.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Probably, as long as you didn't swear and no one reports the thread, if it isn't _too_ abusive, I bet you could.


I'm not going to abuse anyone - I'll simply state the truth.

Firstly, I'll start off with: how many of you have heard of or personally witnessed ugly behaviour from Singaporeans, either as tourists or otherwise? I would expect a large number of you to say yes. This afternoon, I was at a "food court" at a local mall for lunch with an Aussie friend D), and when we walked past a table which was apparently unoccupied, we noticed three packets of tissue paper on it. To be honest, we were incensed to say the least. I mean, it was lunch hour, and there weren't many tables available, and these inconsiderate Singaporeans were using their tissue paper packets to "reserve" seats! Picture that in Britain!


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Phark said:


> I'm not going to abuse anyone - I'll simply state the truth.
> 
> Firstly, I'll start off with: how many of you have heard of or personally witnessed ugly behaviour from Singaporeans, either as tourists or otherwise? I would expect a large number of you to say yes. This afternoon, I was at a "food court" at a local mall for lunch with an Aussie friend D), and when we walked past a table which was apparently unoccupied, we noticed three packets of tissue paper on it. To be honest, we were incensed to say the least. I mean, it was lunch hour, and there weren't many tables available, and these inconsiderate Singaporeans were using their tissue paper packets to "reserve" seats! Picture that in Britain!


To be honest, people in Britain can be very inconsiderate too, although I have never experienced Singaporeans, so I can't really comment.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Secondly: The same Aussie friend and I were at a local Mcdonald's outlet this afternoon, after our tarantula hunting trip. We were headed to the washroom to get the muck off ourselves after trudging through some dense undergrowth looking for spiders. The corridor leading towards the washroom was narrow, and as we approached the door, this horribly inconsiderate man exited. He was just about to get out of the toilet when my friend opened the door, and at first he waited then barged through, with no word of thanks, despite the fact that we held the door for him. Not only that, in the process, he shoved me and hit my camera. And there was no apology.

Utterly _disgusting_ behaviour. What makes it worse is that this is actually typical of Singaporeans.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Thirdly: A coupla nights ago I was walking around my neighbourhood looking for photography opportunities, when I noticed a feral cat sleeping. I got down to snap a few pictures, but soon enough, a young Singaporean boy came along, asked, "What are you doing?", and suddenly _proceeded to scare the cat away_, before I even got a decent photo. How annoyed would you be if you happened to be in my shoes?


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Phark said:


> Secondly: The same Aussie friend and I were at a local Mcdonald's outlet this afternoon, after our tarantula hunting trip. We were headed to the washroom to get the muck off ourselves after trudging through some dense undergrowth looking for spiders. The corridor leading towards the washroom was narrow, and as we approached the door, this horribly inconsiderate man exited. He was just about to get out of the toilet when my friend opened the door, and at first he waited then barged through, with no word of thanks, despite the fact that we held the door for him. Not only that, in the process, he shoved me and hit my camera. And there was no apology.
> 
> Utterly _disgusting_ behaviour. What makes it worse is that this is actually typical of Singaporeans.


Singaporeans actually make the British sound like teddy bears! :lol2: I've never experienced anything like that!


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Finally, there's also the subject of language proficiency. I'm sure you have heard of "Singlish", I assume? It is essentially a stupid, lazy, and completely incorrect version of the English language. It disgusts me to know that Singaporeans are clearly incapable of grasping a proper, universally accepted language, and instead have to resort to creating one of their own - one that combines Malay and Chinese dialects to form a horrid-sounding tongue. Either as a direct result or cause of this, a very large percentage of Singaporeans do not write or speak proper English. Once again, I find it disgusting.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Phark said:


> Thirdly: A coupla nights ago I was walking around my neighbourhood looking for photography opportunities, when I noticed a feral cat sleeping. I got down to snap a few pictures, but soon enough, a young Singaporean boy came along, asked, "What are you doing?", and suddenly _proceeded to scare the cat away_, before I even got a decent photo. How annoyed would you be if you happened to be in my shoes?


I reckon some places in Britain can be like this though, still sounds pretty depressing.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, I'm never going to Singapore! :whistling2: I feel sorry for you. :surrender:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow sounds like a bad place, but Britain is pretty rough to , to be fair. I remember in school once there was a blue tit ( bird ) on a tree, and me and my friend where watching it and then a group of idiots came and yelled at it, scaring it off, you get alot of people like this here :bash:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Furthermore, English is taught in schools here as the main language as well as the main medium of teaching, and yet the people are extremely poor at it. I am not exaggerating. Just visit Arofanatics.com/forums/ and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i guess u from bradford because i am very embarrassed about living here its a total dump
i already probable know what it about
also where do i find it


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Wow sounds like a bad place, but Britain is pretty rough to , to be fair. I remember in school once there was a *blue tit ( bird )* on a tree, and me and my friend where watching it and then a group of idiots came and yelled at it, scaring it off, you get alot of people like this here :bash:


^ I hope that's not because of an existing stereotype, but I do know what a blue tit is. It's worse here, trust me.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Phark said:


> Furthermore, English is taught in schools here as the main language as well as the main medium of teaching, and yet the people are extremely poor at it. I am not exaggerating. Just visit Arofanatics.com/forums/ and you'll know what I mean.


I will, although I am embarrassed about living in Telford (the asshole of England) as it is affectionately known, it's not a rare sight if you see drivers with cans of beer in their hands! :lol2:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Ok, *I'm never going to Singapore*!


^ That's a great decision you've made, honestly.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Lol I did mean blue tit as in the bird that has blue and yellow on it and flys in the sky :2thumb:


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Arofanatic said:


> Just want to know whether it is healthy or unhealthy to have snail inside the tank where my guppies are kept ? I did not buy them as its grow on it own. Very small in size and look like blackish color too. Any comments ? Thanks.


:lol2:
I haven't laughed that hard in aaaaages!


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> :lol2:
> I haven't laughed that hard in aaaaages!


It's normally A LOT worse than that.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Phark said:


> It's normally A LOT worse than that.


Well, I'm definitely NOT joining that forum! :lol2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Btw are you ever planning on moving away from Singapore?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Well, I'm definitely NOT joining that forum! :lol2:


It would be a great source of amusement, now wouldn't it, lol.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Phark said:


> Finally, there's also the subject of language proficiency. I'm sure you have heard of "Singlish", I assume? It is essentially a stupid, lazy, and completely incorrect version of the English language. It disgusts me to know that Singaporeans are clearly incapable of grasping a proper, universally accepted language, and instead have to resort to creating one of their own - one that combines Malay and Chinese dialects to form a horrid-sounding tongue. Either as a direct result or cause of this, a very large percentage of Singaporeans do not write or speak proper English. Once again, I find it disgusting.


Its my experience that most people in Britain cant speak English. :lol2: Is there anything you _like _about your country or is it really that bad?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Btw are you ever planning on moving away from Singapore?


Definitely. Not in this financial state though.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Its my experience that most people in Britain cant speak English. :lol2: Is there anything you _like _about your country or is it really that bad?


There is nothing I like about Singapore. Do I also have to add that it is illegal to keep most exotic pets?


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Phark said:


> It would be a great source of amusement, now wouldn't it, lol.


:lol2:
I'll consider it!


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

You seem like a nice bloke, but is that the worst you can come up with to be so ashamed of your country. Mate you should try England sometime, you'll be blown away at the level of rudeness and a hell of alot worse! Never been to Singapore, but love Malaysia.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

phark do you ive in singapore


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> phark do you ive in singapore


That's basically what this whole thread is about! :lol2:


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

ohh i thought he lived in england and wanted to move to singapore  sorry


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hes already said like an hour ago he lives in Singapore


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i said i think i should leave this thread with my head in my arms and be ashamed
(been a long day for me)


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

itubagus said:


> You seem like a nice bloke, but is that the worst you can come up with to be so ashamed of your country. Mate you should try England sometime, you'll be blown away at the level of rudeness and a hell of alot worse! Never been to Singapore, but love Malaysia.


I'm proud to admit I'm ashamed of my country. If you ever come here you'll be taken aback by how people behave. Seriously, have you even heard of people ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD using tissue paper to reserve seats when dining? It is APPALLING BEHAVIOUR.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Phark said:


> I'm proud to admit I'm ashamed of my country. If you ever come here you would be taken aback by how people behave. Seriously, have you even heard of people ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD using tissue paper to reserves seats when dining? It is APPALLING BEHAVIOUR.



Haha, i see what your saying. I would of just picked them up and sat down! Sounds abit like Germans and their towls....:whistling2:


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> i said i think i should leave this thread with my head in my arms and be ashamed
> (been a long day for me)


Don't worry about it dude, we all make mistakes.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Phark i felt just like you last year ( 08 ) I kept going on and on about how I wanted to move to america, I ever have a huge US flag on my wall, but then I realised how hard it would be so now im just gonna have to learn to live with it and hopefully get to go on many holidays :whistling2:


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

cheers 
was my first day back at school and i only 13 (yr9) and had to sit one of my gcse in maths it was well tireing
also my mum was fed up of england so she moved to spain with my dad and sisters


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Seriously mate, I know how you feel. I could sit here and pick holes in my country all day, and would take almost any opportunity to leave England. Especially to head for Asia. Just got to learn to cope with it until you find a way out. Best of luck to you buddy.:2thumb:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

itubagus said:


> Haha, i see what your saying. *I would of just picked them up and sat down!* Sounds abit like Germans and their towls....:whistling2:


I will do that the next time I encounter that kind of shit. It's very unfortunate that more and more caucasians are moving here. I hold a genuine hope of emigrating as soon as I can, but on hindsight it's plain unrealistic.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Read my post!!:lol2:^^^


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

itubagus said:


> Seriously mate, I know how you feel. I could sit here and pick holes in my country all day, and would take almost any opportunity to leave England. Especially to head for Asia. Just got to learn to cope with it until you find a way out. Best of luck to you buddy.:2thumb:


Thanks, I'll need that luck.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Read my post!!:lol2:^^^


Yeah I did. For me this isn't a one-off thing. I've been hating Singapore and its people since 2007, when I went to Sydney and Melbourne. I wish I'd just stayed there illegally. Beats being here. The next time I go to Australia I won't be coming back. One major draw is the girls - you don't find hot girls here, but in Australia they're everywhere!


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

lol good luck they are really strict over there we trying to plan to go there for 2 weeks with rugby and they are really being strict.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: I'm guess you could do well illegally in Australia, not too big of a population there


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> :lol2: I'm guess you could do well illegally in Australia, not too big of a population there


Yeah lol. I'm so desperate to get out of this shithole, I would settle for anywhere. But oh well, I don't see that happening anytime soon. Maybe in a couple of years. I'm saving to go to Sydney at the end of this year maybe, and I think I'll just hide somewhere there once I'm supposed to fly back. Meh it's 2.20 in the morning here now, time for bed. I'll continue my ranting when I get up. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

What happens if you dont make the return ticket, do they actually search or do they just leave it for someone else to find you incidentally?


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

cya later i have uncles over there and it is really strict on immergrants as alot of people from aisa try and go there for a better life as it is soo close


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Cya buddy


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> What happens if you dont make the return ticket, do they actually search or do they just leave it for someone else to find you incidentally?


No idea, but Australia's too big, with too few people. They're not going to find me.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Phark said:


> I'm proud to admit I'm ashamed of my country. If you ever come here you'll be taken aback by how people behave. Seriously, have you even heard of people ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD using tissue paper to reserve seats when dining? It is APPALLING BEHAVIOUR.


halkidiki in greece that was happening when iwas ther...but tbh i just picked the paper up and threw it in the bin...aint sat there...aint your seat :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> What happens if you dont make the return ticket, do they actually search or do they just leave it for someone else to find you incidentally?


only time they get you is, if you get arrested, or flly else where :lol2:then its prison i think

aint hard to move to australia tbh! just need to proove you can earn money, e.g quilifications, nvqs they love builders, and hairdressers apparently

my mate emegrated to over there 2 years ago, and is having the time of her life :lol2:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey anyone wants a good laugh? Look at this two-year-old Arofanatics thread (I'm "Kaz") :

Green Tree Frog - Page 29 - Arofanatics Fish Talk Forums


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Phark said:


> Hey anyone wants a good laugh? Look at this two-year-old Arofanatics thread (I'm "Kaz") :
> 
> Green Tree Frog - Page 29 - Arofanatics Fish Talk Forums



:eek4:

I only read that one page but I didn't understand most of the posts except yours.

You say English is taught as the primary language... are all these people fluently bi/multi lingual?

I know many multi lingual people (including my boyfriend and his family) and they manage fine speaking in one language at a time!

Oh, and to keep this on topic... Nice t, much as you hate the place it must be nice having native fauna like that


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> :eek4:
> 
> I only read that one page but I didn't understand most of the posts except yours.
> 
> ...


Yeah like I said, they can't speak or write English with any level of proficiency. Which is partly why I want to get away from here. It's a good thing I stay downtown, where most of the expats and tourists are.

I would say most of them are bilingual - but just barely, as you saw from that thread - they speak and write horrible English; and certainly _not_ fluently.

I wouldn't think too highly of Singapore's native fauna either. In my years of spider keeping I have only found one tarantula species - _Phlogiellus inermis_. _Cyriopagopus_ and _Lampropelma_ reportedly do occur here as well, but I certainly haven't seen any. The island used to have native Sumatran and Indochinese tigers but the last individual was shot dead in 1904 (quite ironically by a British man).

Meh I just don't see anything to be proud of here.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

that thread seems to be really pathetic.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> that thread seems to be really pathetic.


It certainly is.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> that thread seems to be really pathetic.


That is the first word that came to my mind as well!


----------

